# Renewal of Residencia every three years?



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

I appreciate that there are similar posts on the forum, but unless I've overlooked it, I can't find an answer to my question.

I was told today that I need to renew my Residencia every three years. I originally had the credit card type with a photo, but when that was renewed three years ago, I was given a green certificate of residence in its place, which unlike the old Residencia card, shows no expiry date. 

Apparently, if you don't renew it, you are issued with a fine of between €300 and €500? 

I have no idea of the accuracy of what I've been told, so am going to the police station next week to check. 

In the meantime, I wondered if anyone can shed any light on this please?

Thanks in advance,

Sherrie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sherrie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appreciate that there are similar posts on the forum, but unless I've overlooked it, I can't find an answer to my question.
> 
> ...


well it's certainly the first _I've _heard of it.................

I guess it's vaguely possible that it's true, given the new need to prove income :confused2:


who told you this?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No it isn't . Go here,

EU – Residence rights when working in another EU country - Your Europe         click 'permanent residence' You'll see it says,

Permanent residence document

This is different from the registration certificate which is compulsory in many countries. The permanent residence document is not compulsory. It confirms your right to live in the country where you now live permanently, without any conditions.

This means that the authorities may no longer require you to prove that you have a job, sufficient resources, health insurance, and so on. The permanent residence document can be handy when dealing with the authorities or for administrative formalities.

If you ask the authorities for a permanent residence document, they must issue it as soon as possible and for no more than nationals pay for identity cards. If they do not, you can call on our assistance service.

The document should be valid indefinitely and does not have to be renewed. 

If you already have 'permenent residency' there is no need to renew. If they insist ask for the 'hojas de reclamación' a make a denuncia. Also advise these people & they will take it up on your behalf.

EU – Do you need help? – Your Europe


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> No it isn't . Go here,
> 
> EU – Residence rights when working in another EU country - Your Europe******** click 'permanent residence' You'll see it says,
> 
> ...


I think that is right, and I thank you for posting it as it's very clear.
My only doubt is - How often is this page updated????


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No it isn't . Go here,
> 
> EU – Residence rights when working in another EU country - Your Europe******** click 'permanent residence' You'll see it says,
> 
> ...



Thank you all for your replies, particularly gus-lopez - the info you've given is very helpful and much appreciated.

In reply to your question xabiachica, I was told by a neighbour of mine whose work colleague was advised of the situation when he was stopped by police who were carrying out roadside spot-checks. When he provided his Residencia, he was apparently told that it had expired and unless he applied to have it renewed within seven days, he'd have to pay a fine. 

Suffice to say, my neighbour is also off to the police station next week to check the situation.

Thanks again,

Sherrie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sherrie said:


> Thank you all for your replies, particularly gus-lopez - the info you've given is very helpful and much appreciated.
> 
> In reply to your question xabiachica, I was told by a neighbour of mine whose work colleague was advised of the situation when he was stopped by police who were carrying out roadside spot-checks. When he provided his Residencia, he was apparently told that it had expired and unless he applied to have it renewed within seven days, he'd have to pay a fine.
> 
> ...


heavens - he actually had his resident cert with him ??

it really doesn't sound right - please come back & let us know what happens


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> heavens - he actually had his resident cert with him ??
> 
> it really doesn't sound right - please come back & let us know what happens


Yes, I agree - it all sounds very strange to me too. I'll certainly post back when I find out more.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sherrie said:


> Thank you all for your replies, particularly gus-lopez - the info you've given is very helpful and much appreciated.
> 
> In reply to your question xabiachica, I was told by a neighbour of mine whose work colleague was advised of the situation when he was stopped by police who were carrying out roadside spot-checks. When he provided his Residencia, he was apparently told that it had expired and unless he applied to have it renewed within seven days, he'd have to pay a fine.
> 
> ...


This the certificate that I'm thinking of. It isn't a "residencia" as it doesn't exist any more. This is a certificate that states that you are registered on the central register for foreigners, how long you've been in the country, your address and NIE. It doesn't say it's indefinite, but nor does it give an expiry date...









I believe there is a white certificate that visitors can get that may be renewable???

BTW - some people have said that they've heard you can get this certificate in card size now. According to this article it's been implanted in Castilla y Leon and is being adopted by other regions bit by bit...

Nuevo certificado de registro para ciudadanos de la UE - Parainmigrantes.info


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes it is card size now - we had to get one for our son and it is credit card size on thin card. As far as I know they are indefinite and do not need to be renewed. There is certainly no expiry date on it.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I still have the green certificate permenant residence it's valid for ever so I'm sticking with it ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

